

Show HN: Wiiv - browse your cloud files - weaverluke
http://wiiv.co

======
revorad
Pretty interesting idea. I signed up, but it looks like you're not using SSL
on your site, so I'm hesitant to give you access to my google account.

~~~
weaverluke
Thanks for the comment. SSL is near the top of our list of feature priorities.

